# need help with lighting......



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i have a customer that has a 2005 A6.
he wants the fog lights and parking lights on as soon as the car is started...and stay on all the time -except for highbeams
any help would be great! thanks-josh


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: need help with lighting...... (nothing-leaves-stock)*

get in car. turn light switch from off (or auto) to the parking light selection. turn on fogs.
done. 
do you mean he wants fogs+running lights on even when the light switch is in the "off" position??


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: need help with lighting...... (bhb399mm)*

i just went to my car to check out what you're talking about. 
by "parking lights" do you mean the DLRs that come on during daylight when the headlight switch is turned to the "auto"position?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: need help with lighting...... (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
do you mean he wants fogs+running lights on even when the light switch is in the "off" position??

fogs, parking, drl's ALL one with key on. thats what he wants


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: need help with lighting...... (nothing-leaves-stock)*

its a wiring nightmare, which will likely be extremely hard to execute. 
the DRLs are only available in the "auto" spot, which you cannot access the fogs. 
the fogs are available in the "running/parking" light position, but, DRLs are not.
*i'd imagined the easiest way to do this would be to wire the DRLs to the parking light position, but he would still have to activate the fogs on his own. *
...
in my opinion this is a huge undertaking that is both silly and worthless at the same time. Fog lights are made for FOG, not LOOKING COOL. The entire concept makes no sense, daylight use DRLs, with fogs is a useless combination. You can tell your client *I* told you so


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: need help with lighting...... (bhb399mm)*

i agree....
BUT...
thats what they want haha!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: need help with lighting...... (nothing-leaves-stock)*

well i told you how to do it... but he'll still have to activate the fogs on his own, unless you really want to molest the headlight electrical system. 
Make sure he knows this will likely void any warranty (of electrical components) he still has on the vehicle, and will likely not work properly.
this is nothing against your shop, but once you start ****ing with high end electrical components on a high end car, there are *ALWAYS* issues.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: need help with lighting...... (bhb399mm)*

I agree with keeping the Fog lights as fogs...
but I do see many A4's driving around like this. Might be worth checking their fora?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: need help with lighting...... (GLI_Man)*

oh man. i really DO NOT want to screw with RE=-wireing the lights..i was hoping theres a switch or vag-com thing you could do...NO WAY am i cutting a new a6 up....nope


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: need help with lighting...... (nothing-leaves-stock)*

what was the outcome of this? did you talk some sense into your client?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: need help with lighting...... (bhb399mm)*

sure did!


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

so just to check on this one again - i was hoping to switch my DRL's so the fog lights act as DRL's instead. i understand the customer in question here wanted to have both DRL's fogs etc on at the same time. I have also seen a bunch of A4/A6 around with the fogs running as DRL's. Is this possible to do with a VAG COM change?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (zuma)*

you dont have to do anything ... its set up like this already. 
turn your head light switch to running lights (amber side markers only), then pull out one click for fogs. 
there will be no lights on in the headlight cluster, and fogs/running lights on.


----------

